# Are Luxury Cruises Worth the Money and Hassle?



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2021)

I have never been on a cruise ship, but the idea appeals to me, since such a vacation looks to be amazing; in particular, I would very much like to embark on either the Monsters of Rock or 70,000 Tons of Metal cruises, but I do have some concerns about such cruises, apart from being able to take off an entire week of work to embark on such a cruise.

First, there is the monetary cost of a cruise, which, for some cruises, can be several thousand dollars per person, which is a very high fee for the majority of people and covers only the cost of the cruise, itself, not the cost of traveling to the place where the cruise begins. Then, there are the insane logistical arrangements of the matter: purchasing a ticket for cruise is a cut-throat affair, as they tend to sell out, very quickly, despite their prices; a person still needs to travel to the place where the cruise begins, which may be a difficult or expensive task, in and of itself; after finally embarking on the cruise, a person will need to be constantly vigilant to ensure that anything that they bring with themselves is not stolen, for they likely shall never again see such items; in the case of the two cruises that I previously mentioned, it is highly unlikely that there ever shall be any significant amount of silence, making it very difficult to sleep; and, finally, there is the possibility that the weather may be terrible and ruin the entire experience. Also, for people who dislike changes of scenery, the idea of being away from everything that is comfortable and familiar for an entire week may be very intimidating.

With all of those factors in mind, I wonder if a luxury cruise would be worth either the money or the incredible hassle that it would require to embark on such an excursion. What does everyone else say about this? Are luxury cruises worth the money and hassle?


----------



## Gin (May 11, 2021)

they've never interested me

i'd rather just fly somewhere

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Smoke (May 11, 2021)

The only one that's worth it, is the Tinder cruise.

Everyone gets on, and you guys match with the people on board. And you let them know what room you're in, and then they sneak in at night.



Edit:

Sorry. I meant the Grndr cruise. Not tinder. I get those mixed up.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2021)

Smoke said:


> The only one that's worth it, is the Tinder cruise.
> 
> Everyone gets on, and you guys match with the people on board. And you let them know what room you're in, and then they sneak in at night.
> 
> ...



I actually was hopeful for a moment; why must you disappoint me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

waste of money

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2021)

Nothing branded, marketed, and advertised as "luxury" is worth its salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Island (May 11, 2021)

I'm sure cruises are okay.

Whether they're worth the money? For the statistically average American household? Probably not. For somebody with money to spare and apparently no taste? Sure, if that's what makes them happy.

I wouldn't spend money on a cruise, but at the same time, I'm not going to tell somebody how to spend their money and vacation time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2021)

Island said:


> I'm sure cruises are okay.
> 
> Whether they're worth the money? For the statistically average American household? Probably not. For somebody with money to spare and apparently no taste? Sure, if that's what makes them happy.
> 
> I wouldn't spend money on a cruise, but at the same time, I'm not going to tell somebody how to spend their money and vacation time.



One of my friends went on the 70,000 Tons of Metal Cruise and enjoyed it, but I wonder how he could afford it, since he works for the AANE, which is not a large organization, so he cannot be making as much money from that job as I am from mine, and he also is in a band, but that band obviously does not make sufficient money for him to quite his job at the AANE.

Also, given the insane prices of the cruises, how do they sell out so quickly? Can there really be a large number of people who possess such great amounts of money, and are willing to spend it?


----------



## Gin (May 11, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, given the insane prices of the cruises, how do they sell out so quickly? Can there really be a large number of people who possess such great amounts of money, and are willing to spend it?


top 1% income in the US is about $500,000/year, 1% of working adults in the US is about 1.5 million people so yeah, and you could be making a lot less and still afford to shell out for a cruise, so yeah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smoke (May 11, 2021)

Yea. Cruises aren't that much, comparatively.

An average cruise for 5-7 days will run you between 1.5-2k dollars. Which is about how much other vacations will run you. And if you're trying to get some ass, be prepared to pay double. Because a chick isn't gonna put out, on a cruise she had to pay for herself.

Ofc there's also cheaper ones. But she's not gonna put out on a cruise that costs less than 1k, obviously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 11, 2021)

They look kinda boring and I'd end up feeling a bit trapped. I dunno.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xel (May 12, 2021)

Even as someone who loves ships especially big ones I doubt I'd willingly go on a long cruise cause I can see it getting boring. The view would be pretty monotonous and I'm not the kind of person who is entertained by clubbing and concerts and whatnot (I can attend a concert for a band/musician I know I like, but otherwise, meh). So personally I'd say they are worth it if you're seriously into the kind of entertainment they offer.

I have been on ferry cruises and the only one I enjoyed was the one that only took 8 hours and had an actual scenic route next to many islands.


----------



## Voyeur (May 12, 2021)

The thing about cruises is your paying for food, room, entertainment and your  transportation all at once. So you really don't have to go anywhere else for anything.  You're paying for the experience, sort of like a bar.  While a cruise seems like a waste for the individual traveler, it's good for families because there is areas for children to be in so you  don't have to worry about them so much.  I've took a cruise roughly two years ago, so I really didn't get it until I went on one.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 12, 2021)

I'd be bored out of my mine by the end of the day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I'd be bored out of my mine by the end of the day


You're in a mine?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 19, 2021)

imo the words luxury and cruise don't belong together :/ 

in other words dont go on a cruise if you're after real luxury

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2021)

The only one I ever thought looked remotely luxurious is Viking River Cruises

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Eros (May 19, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Sorry. I meant the Grndr cruise. Not tinder. I get those mixed up.


You do know Grindr is same sex, don't you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> You do know Grindr is same sex, don't you?


Nuffin wrong w it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (May 20, 2021)

pfft said:


> Nuffin wrong w it


Preaching to the choir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (May 20, 2021)

as someone who has never been on a cruise in his life, i can safely say no they are not worth it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2021)

"luxury" as the name suggest isn't really something that's worth it.

It's just that if you have the money and it's something you want to do then do it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> "luxury" as the name suggest isn't really something that's worth it.
> 
> It's just that if you have the money and it's something you want to do then do it.



Perhaps I should not have used the word "luxury," but it does seem to me that embarking on a cruise on a massive ocean liner has too many problems for me to fully and properly enjoy it.


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps I should not have used the word "luxury," but it does seem to me that embarking on a cruise on a massive ocean liner has too many problems for me to fully and properly enjoy it.



It's not one of those things that you HAVE to do.  It's just something that can be done.  That's all.

I mean you have more than enough money to do something like that once in a while just go for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (May 29, 2021)

It’s nice. It can be romantic or a nice family trip. Been to several and be warned, you can get bored easily on there if you’re sailing at sea for 2+ consecutive days  
But there are activities like shows and entertainment, gambling, fitness center, bars, etc. 

I would say it is convenient too. There’s several packages out there that include flight tickets and the like. Among other things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2021)

One of my friends informed me about travel agents, who handle all the arrangements for a person, for a small fee, so, if I could find an agent to get me plane tickets to Miami and then a ticket for a cruise that departs from there, I would possibly consider embarking on a cruise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trueno (Jun 14, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Yea. Cruises aren't that much, comparatively.
> 
> An average cruise for 5-7 days will run you between 1.5-2k dollars. Which is about how much other vacations will run you. And if you're trying to get some ass, be prepared to pay double. Because a chick isn't gonna put out, on a cruise she had to pay for herself.
> 
> Ofc there's also cheaper ones. But she's not gonna put out on a cruise that costs less than 1k, obviously.


If it's vacation and you want to see the sea then yeah.

But if it's just to get something out of a girl, just take her to dinner and a movie. Also, pro-tip, if she doesn't text you much, but is always on the phone, then she's a dud suffice to say.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks boring. For old people and dry families.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Looks boring. For old people and dry families.


 Do you know how much drinking and sex goes on on cruises?  Why do you think there are so many adult only cruises?


----------



## Francyst (Jun 15, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Do you know how much drinking and sex goes on on cruises?  Why do you think there are so many adult only cruises?


Drinking and fucking on a boat  yuh yuh yuh

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eros (Jun 15, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Drinking and fucking on a boat  yuh yuh yuh


Gambling and eating awesome food too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 15, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Do you know how much drinking and sex goes on on cruises?


doesnt matter. my man aint fuccing on land. aint no way he gonna be fuccing on sea either.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Drinking and fucking on a boat



I am not interested in alcohol, but I will confess that part of the reason for which I would like to go on a cruise is to meet women, although I believe that it is a fairly safe presumption that any women whom I were to meet on a cruise I would never see again, after it was over.



UtahCrip said:


> doesnt matter. my man aint fuccing on land. aint no way he gonna be fuccing on sea either.



Why do you believe that? Now I feel that I need to prove you wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that? Now I feel that I need to prove you wrong.


You really love dancing on command don't you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that? Now I feel that I need to prove you wrong.


what you going to do on a boat that you ain't doing right now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 17, 2021)

Nah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Do you know how much drinking and sex goes on on cruises?  Why do you think there are so many adult only cruises?


do cruisser allow you bring water heater (like the one that can make coffee or cook ramen) if yes cruises might be good idea since i heard food is expensive on board so bringing ramen and boil your own water might be good idea


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> do cruisser allow you bring water heater (like the one that can make coffee or cook ramen) if yes cruises might be good idea since i heard food is expensive on board so bringing ramen and boil your own water might be good idea


I don't think so.  But most people aren't going to eat shitty instant ramen on a cruise, there is good food all around.  Most of the time it's inexpensive and alot of the fruit and ice cream are free.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I don't think so.  But most people aren't going to eat shitty instant ramen on a cruise, there is good food all around.  Most of the time it's inexpensive and alot of the fruit and ice cream are free.


i heard (watch on some documentary) some cruises use trick making tickets cheap then overprice the food.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> what you going to do on a boat that you ain't doing right now?



I shall do nothing differently, but I hope that any women whom I encounter on such cruises shall have more liberal viewpoints about matters involving relationships and sexuality, especially if I were to attend the Monsters of Rock or 70,000 Tons of Metal cruises.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall do nothing differently, but I hope that any women whom I encounter on such cruises shall have more liberal viewpoints about matters involving relationships and sexuality, especially if I were to attend the Monsters of Rock or 70,000 Tons of Metal cruises.


instead of hoping why dont you guarantee yourself some action by paying a freak to get busy? you been hoping for 30 something years and still nothing.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2021)

UtahCrip could feed the entire world Christmas dinners with the amount of roasts he gives out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 21, 2021)

I've been a on a cruise before to the Bahamas.. It was alright. A good time sure. But nothing spectacular. Would rather fly to the Bahamas and stay for longer.

As for going on a cruise now though? No way I'd go on one these days. You could get on the ship and someone gets covid they might go crazy and park your ass in the middle of the ocean to quarantine the whole ship. Screw that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2021)

I have actually been on about 15 cruises.

It is a good way to sample a region; especially when you don’t speak the language or have any friends in the area.

the hassle is another story.  Post covid I don’t know what to expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2021)

wanna get pussy at sea? borrow/loan or buy yatch, then hire instagram girl.

you wont get pussy from stranger at cruise, i think


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2021)

wibisana said:


> wanna get pussy at sea? borrow/loan or buy yatch, then hire instagram girl.
> 
> you wont get pussy from stranger at cruise, i think


I feel it's the same as hooking up after a bar or club.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

No, make your own food.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2021)

wibisana said:


> wanna get pussy at sea? borrow/loan or buy yatch, then hire instagram girl.
> 
> you wont get pussy from stranger at cruise, i think


I agree that it is unlikely.  There are cruises for everything though.  You can go on a singles cruise if you want to meet people.  (At least pre-covid).


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 5, 2021)

For me, it wasn’t all it was made out to be. Being out at sea was cool, they had some nice shops, the food was good, the entertainment was fun and there was a nice spa. However, I felt closed in all the time, but I’m the kind of person who likes the nature.

I personally prefer to fly somewhere and then explore the beaches and hiking trails and notable sights , etc. I also missed the fresh air when on the ship.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2021)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> For me, it wasn’t all it was made out to be. Being out at sea was cool, they had some nice shops, the food was good, the entertainment was fun and there was a nice spa. However, I felt closed in all the time, but I’m the kind of person who likes the nature.
> 
> I personally prefer to fly somewhere and then explore the beaches and hiking trails and notable sights , etc. I also missed the fresh air when on the ship.


You didn't get fresh air from being on the deck?


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You didn't get fresh air from being on the deck?


there's humans on deck
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You didn't get fresh air from being on the deck?



Sure, but not enough. Going out on deck does not compare to a walk in a forest or a hike in the mountains, but to each their own.


----------

